#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [影片] 某整人節目

## 幻影殺手

沒想到外國的整人節目還想到這招，如果換做是你們會如何處理?

----------


## 狼王白牙

Meow : 3

Ki - Li - ki - li .........(慢慢靠近)

在電梯外遇上老虎，對於真動物迷來說，就好像撿到一疊鈔票一樣，可遇不可求啊 : 3

P.S. 危險動作，無大型動物緣者請勿模仿！ : 3

----------


## 吉克

嚇死了吧
心想：雖然難得可以遇到老虎，但不應該在這種情況下啊……
然後會把整個背會貼在牆壁上等待門關起來（可是電梯被斷電了……
過了一會門沒關……祈禱他不要走進來(就算我在怎麼喜歡動物，也不希望丟了自己的命啊…

----------

